# Talents



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 14, 2008)

what areas are you talented in?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 14, 2008)

Mathematics, Science. Hell, I'd love to become a mathematician, physicist, or chemist. I have no idea which one, but still.

I'm a pretty good swimmer, too. I don't really have a best or worst stroke but my breaststroke is almost unnaturally good (it would be better if I worked on it, though) and my butterfly needs some work but is otherwise fine.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 14, 2008)

I can learn and can thus do anything barring physical limits.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 14, 2008)

Maths, Reading and Writing are probably my best.

I'm quite good at art when it's sketching and I'm pretty good with running.

And finally I can just be said as 'good' at singing[ehh].


----------



## Keltena (Dec 14, 2008)

Academic-wise, I'm great at math and science. I'm good at English as well.

Creativity-wise, I play three instruments (piano, violin, guitar), and I'm not horrible at them (or at least, the first two since I just started guitar this summer.) I can also kind of draw.

Besides that, I've taken karate since second grade and I'm a blackbelt.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 14, 2008)

I am great at being superficially charming.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a champion sleeper and procrastinator.
I like to think I'm good at this 'creative writing' thing too but y'know you can't always get what you want. :V


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 14, 2008)

Spriting.

That and any custom stuff.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 14, 2008)

People reckon Jolty is talented at:
*art

Jolty wishes she was talented at:
*art
*bass guitar
*singing

Jolty is actually talented at:
*procrastinating


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm pretty good with math and science, but that doesn't mean that I enjoy them.

Hobby-wise, I'm a pretty good chess player (solid "class B" player), and trapshooter.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 14, 2008)

I dunno. My friends say I'm an expert at making up excuses and bullshitting, though. :D


----------



## CNiall (Dec 14, 2008)

People seem to think that I'm great at maths and the sciences (esp. physics) though given my experiences in classes with them I'm inclined to believe that they're just not very good at them, though I enjoy them anyway.

I'm also at grade five of playing the bassoon (if you don't know, England -- maybe the rest of Britain and beyond -- offers grades for various instruments ranging from one, the lowest, to eight, the highest). Not notably good but I've only played it for a little over two years so I guess that's quite nice.


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm talented in the art of bullshitting and procrastinating. :v


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm talented at being an ass, procrastination, fucking life up for myself, sometimes making people laugh and having no other talents at all.

Am I part of the crowd yet?


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 14, 2008)

I make the best damn flapjack _in the world_. :)


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 15, 2008)

Interesting.

People say I can scream sing very well.
At least, those who consider it singing.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 15, 2008)

Major, stick-out-like-a-sore-thumb-could-provide-a-career talents; I'm generally high-grading at academic pursuits except for *shudder* Irish.

Mild, less-important-mean-something-to-me talents; chess, singing, death growling, comedy, debating, drawing, poetry and prose, songwriting, tennis, roleplaying, gaming.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm talented in being completely unremarkable in every respect, though I'm told I make a mean sprite comic.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 15, 2008)

good at pretty much everything that requires thought


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 15, 2008)

I actually don't know. I guess I can come up with good plots...um...but that's what I have heard from others so it may not be true.


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 17, 2008)

I am pretty good at art. Academically, I am great at the sciences and, oddly enough, financing O.o

And ECM, do you think you are good enough to help someone bring up a mark of 55% to 85% when they only have one unit test, one field exam that will replace the persons lowest mark, and the final exam, worth 50% of the total mark?


----------



## Taliax (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a decent writer, and I can play piano. I'm pretty good at most school subjects.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm awesome at playing trumpet :D

I've also earned a reputation for reading and typing really fast :P


----------



## Autumn (Dec 19, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> I'm awesome at playing trumpet :D


Hai there fellow trumpet player <3

Yeah um I write. I like to think I write well, I mean. I also play the trumpet (high notes/fast sixteenth-note rhythms tend to trip me up, though), and I can type fast despite not typing the 'correct' way. :P


----------



## Taliax (Dec 19, 2008)

Lucky. I wish I could type faster, people are always posting before me :/

EDIT: See? It just happened again! D:


----------



## Autumn (Dec 19, 2008)

Taliax said:


> Lucky. I wish I could type faster, people are always posting before me :/
> 
> EDIT: See? It just happened again! D:


xD The irony!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 19, 2008)

>:D Fear us ninjas! *points to usertitle*

I actually tend to do quite good with high notes, but I haven't really done much sixteenth notes yet (except for the occasional dotted eighth note then sixteenth note rhythm)

Wonder if there's any music with thirty-second notes in it?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 19, 2008)

I can be quite a ninja :) But not as good as some others.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 19, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Wonder if there's any music with thirty-second notes in it?


I suppose sixteenth notes in cut time could be considered thirty-seconds...


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 19, 2008)

I've always been pretty good at drawing, and I'm quite good at making clay things and such.
In school I'm good at biology, physics and geography. I'm good at maths and apparently good at German too, even though I don't like those subjects.
I'm also good at being a silly around my friends, and trying to stay positive.

To balance that out, I'm good at procrastinating, I'm totally crap at PE, and I'm totally crap at anything music-related.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 19, 2008)

I can put both my legs behind my head I can do art... And sneak up on people.


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 19, 2008)

People say I'm good at writing and art that doesn't require fine motor skills.  

I'm also pretty good at going unnoticed or acting unnoticed.  And letter-writing.  I've taught myself calligraphy, too.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 19, 2008)

Mostly, I'm good at math and art, although language is a great subject, too. I'm also quick and agile.

If you mean talents in general, I can feel emotions and things in dreams.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 19, 2008)

I can cook very well. <3 I'm also rather good at writing (just not coming up with good plots D: )


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 19, 2008)

Darksong said:


> If you mean talents in general, I can feel emotions and things in dreams.


... I didn't know this was a talent.


----------



## see ya (Dec 19, 2008)

Yay, more trumpeters! :D I can play one, too. I was 1st Chair in my school band. 

Anyway, I'm also a decent writer, even though I have absolutely no creativity whatsoever. I'm good at the technical aspect, and I can write an A-worthy essay in about two hours.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 20, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> ... I didn't know this was a talent.


I won't get banned just for mentioning. D:

I'm good at science, too, but not so much social studies. That's pretty much all I can think of.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 20, 2008)

Skymin said:


> Yay, more trumpeters! :D I can play one, too. I was 1st Chair in my school band.


I don't get the first-trumpet parts ;~; I find it really unfair because I was in my school's jazz band with three other eighth-grade trumpets last year, and in regular band there were all four of us plus two. The other three that were in jazz band all got first, but I didn't and I was in jazz band too.

... and then I ended up getting first on an insanely hard song. I wonder if my band teacher was toying with me or something.

Now I'm in marching band and freshman band, and in freshie-band I have third on two of our five pieces, second on one that only had two parts and second on Carol of the Bells and Sleigh Ride because apparently I complain when I get third.

... but I'm in marching band as well. One of the other guys in the class who gets third isn't in the marching band and wasn't in jazz band either last year.

... and the people who get first trumpet aren't in marching band and the two that are don't even play the trumpet in marching band.

asdfghjkl; am I worse than I thought or something? but then how'd I get into jazz band? ;~; I feel so tortured.


----------



## @lex (Dec 20, 2008)

Eh, can't speak well about myself, but according to others, I'm good at acting, languages, mathematics, just about everything in school,... and some of the crazier stuff: wiping tables, writing lyrics, baking saffron buns, being happy, talking...

You know you have your flaws when people can point out that "oh, you wiped the table _so_ clean!" o_o' Although my classmates seem to enjoy pointing out that I'm a flippin expert in everything I can help them with.

...not to mention my teachers... >_<

Oh, but if I speak for myself, I guess I am somewhat talented with those first couple points - at least compared to other things ':<


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 21, 2008)

Music. I play Um... 9 instruments (Contrabassoon, Bassoon, Clarinet, Alto Sax, Tenor Sax, Flute, Piccolo, Piano, Harp) And I'm good at all of them besides Harp. I never get the pedals right.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

I am talented at art, music, acting, running, video games, and Making people laugh!


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Dec 25, 2008)

Me talented at Mathematics, Computers and getting myself into trouble and being nice kinda


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 29, 2008)

I am realy good at math and science,my reading levle is realy good for my age,and in may I am going to take the SAT (I am only in 7th grade)


----------

